# Inappropriate Wedding Songs



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Inspired by a video in another thread-


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

This guy lol was good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

jessie's girl might be another inappropriate one


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Scotty said:


> jessie's girl might be another inappropriate one


Especially if it was Jesse's wedding.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

zontar said:


> Especially if it was Jesse's wedding.


Lol...indeed


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

This guy lol was good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

It's interesting how many couples choose the 'stalker song' as their first dance.
Police - Every Breath You Take


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

my old boss used Joey, he did pass out on the floor and it didnt last long !


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

laristotle said:


> It's interesting how many couples choose the 'stalker song' as their first dance.
> Police - Every Breath You Take


Just shows how many people don't actually understand how to love. It's not ownership; it's partnership.

My favorite inappropriate wedding song (similar to the Police as regards people not really thinking it through before using it): White Wedding.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


>


I haven't heard that one for some time.
Thanks...
It was a cathartic song at one point in my life.
And I laughed at it in other parts...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Just shows how many people don't actually understand how to love. It's not ownership; it's partnership.
> 
> My favorite inappropriate wedding song (similar to the Police as regards people not really thinking it through before using it): White Wedding.


Another one I have heard is Bob Seger's "We've Got Tonight"
Listen to the lyrics--the first line indicates it's about a one night stand with no future.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

A colleague (years ago) had Layla playing for their first dance.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

dodgechargerfan said:


> A colleague (years ago) had Layla playing for their first dance.


The acoustic version would at least be a bit more dance friendly...although the way I dance it might not matter!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dirty Deeds?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)

Done with sheep?


----------



## DeSelby (May 4, 2016)

'Get Me To The Church On Time'


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

leftysg said:


> The acoustic version would at least be a bit more dance friendly...although the way I dance it might not matter!


I think it was the unplugged version, but it's a song about falling love with another man's wife.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think D-I-V-O-R-C-E or Third Rate Romance may be inappropriate.

Someone veto'd Whipping Post when I put it into a wedding set list years ago. That's what I get for never listening to lyrics. LOL


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

"Just the Way You Are" always seemed a little controlling to me.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't love you like I did yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

In general, this thread does not deliver


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Top of the list, the chicken dance.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't believe this one hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> I can't believe this one hasn't been mentioned.


It was next on my list-and I too was surprised it hadn't been posted yet.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pre-decease Me, Let Me Go.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm--how about La Grange, Lady Marmalade, House of the Rising Sun?

Or on a slightly different bent--Zappa's Ms Pinky or the Police's Be My Girl (Sally)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Any Zep or Classic American blues song that that says "I wanna be your backdoor man"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Any Zep or Classic American blues song that that says "I wanna be your backdoor man"


ZZ Tops 'Pearl Necklace and Tube Streak Boogie' might be inappropriate at most regular weddings.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Even if Spinal Tap's Big Bottom is "appropriate"--it may not be in the best taste.

So we could name lots of songs like that--but how likely are we to hear these songs at weddings?

I have often heard songs that on the surface sound appropriate for a wedding, but if you listen to the words they are not--such as many already mentioned.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

...oops, I lied.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> ZZ Tops 'Pearl Necklace and Tube Streak Boogie' might be inappropriate at most regular weddings.


But highly encouraged at my own wedding.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> But highly encouraged at my own wedding.


Ah yes, bridesmaids.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> Ah yes, bridesmaids.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

...I'm gonna make you scream all night.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Everyone's doin' It...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So, somewhat predictably--it's become--"Let's post crude songs..."

It does fit the topic.

But I think the title of many of them would prevent them from being played at most weddings--not all, of course, but probably most.
Then there are songs like this-


> "It was about a friend of ours who got mixed up with a very evil woman and it was a sad story. They got married in the end. And a few days after they got married, the lady died."--Ian Gillan


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

zontar said:


> So, somewhat predictably--it's become--"Let's post crude songs..."


My apologies.

How about this one?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of my bands covers this one:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> My apologies.
> 
> How about this one?


Wasn't looking for apologies--just offering commentary...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

zontar said:


> Wasn't looking for apologies--just offering commentary...


I'm sorry, I'm Canadian and I can't help but apologize. LOL.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I'm sorry, I'm Canadian and I can't help but apologize. LOL.


True enough--sorry for any inconvenience I may have caused...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

So, I got married to this song, Atheist Anthem by Leftover Crack. I had this song on vinyl which opened with an acoustic rendition of this songs main rhythm. This songs main rhythm is Pachelbel's Canon in D. My dad was supposed to stop the record when I nodded at him but when I nodded, he just stood there and nodded back. It took him a few seconds to lift the needle, but luckily he did before it started into the song below:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Ruth Lowe's _I'll Never Smile Again_?

More appropriate for a funeral than a wedding, I'd think.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

John Mayers - Man on the side

Played it at my sisters wedding.... lol A whole bunch of nope there.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Was sitting across from my mom at my brother's wedding-
Was like 1995 or so.
Song came on.
Starts with a bike being started.
Mom cocked her head, wondering what this was.

Motorhead's 'motorhead'. 
And the DJ cranked it- literally brick melting loud.
Had to help mom out of there immediately.
It was so loud it threw her balance off and needed help lol.
No she wasn't drinking.

Oddly my dad who has no tolerance for such things remained- probably stunned and confused.

Maybe not in appropriate really, but funny as hell to me.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

How about Shake Rattle n' Roll?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Red House - unless you left out the last line or two.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Down by the river.


----------

